# I made a mistake



## EgansMom (Apr 18, 2020)

So I was running out of places to take Jamie that are not to far to drive. I have nick named my car "the puke bucket".
I went to a local dog park to check it out. There were a group of dogs playing but the park is really big so I decided to work with her on the long line clearly keeping a distance. 
I foolishly thought others would respect that we were working at a distance.
She was doing great till 3 med sized dogs swarmed her. Scared the heck out of her. Owner was quite far away. Honestly they were not aggressive but right in her space and surrounding her before I even saw them coming. Yelled at owner to recall her dogs. Of course they ignored her. 
Got her back to the car with one of the dogs still following and totally ignoring the owner.
Drove to my old building 2 minutes away which is right by the river and has an awesome snow hill . No dogs around so I let her explore a little. Till another large mix came bounding over the hill and charged right into her. Geesh. Again owners couldn't recall. This time Jamie had hackles up and was barking at the dog as I took her to the car. So much for trying to make sure her experiences with dogs were positive. I could kick myself. She was at the point where she wasn't bothered within about 15 ft or so.
I was thinking tomorrow when we go to the on leash trail maybe we can find a calm dog whose owner will let her walk with them a bit. Too much too soon ?
I don't have any friends with calm dogs. 
If anyone is near west end Ottawa and has a dog that would be cool about a meet and greet with an 18wk old that would be awesome.


----------



## Sabis mom (Mar 20, 2014)

EgansMom said:


> So I was running out of places to take Jamie that are not to far to drive. I have nick named my car "the puke bucket".
> I went to a local dog park to check it out. There were a group of dogs playing but the park is really big so I decided to work with her on the long line clearly keeping a distance.
> I foolishly thought others would respect that we were working at a distance.
> She was doing great till 3 med sized dogs swarmed her. Scared the heck out of her. Owner was quite far away. Honestly they were not aggressive but right in her space and surrounding her before I even saw them coming. Yelled at owner to recall her dogs. Of course they ignored her.
> ...


Crap happens. YOU need to get over it or she won't. It was a minor set back, with hopefully no long term effects. 
I think @SuperAndre is near Ottawa? Someone is.


----------



## EgansMom (Apr 18, 2020)

Not even sure if I did the right thing removing her from the situation with the first 3 dogs. Someone suggested (non dog owner) that I should have just tried to calm her down and stay in the situation since the dogs were "just trying to be friends" but her reaction was frightened and overwhelmed.


----------



## Sabis mom (Mar 20, 2014)

Since the owner had no control I would have removed her. Maybe the dogs were fine but what were your options if things went south?


----------



## LuvShepherds (May 27, 2012)

You did nothing wrong but other owners are stupid and thoughtless. Some dogs aren’t fazed at all by strange dogs approaching but yours needs extra care when desensitizing her to other people and dogs. Is there a dog training group near you? I did basic obedience with both dogs just to let them experience learning close to other dogs.


----------



## CeraDean (Jul 9, 2019)

Even if you are very careful, these things happen. I took my young pup out to a park. It was a very large park, no people around and tucked in a secluded corner. We were just hanging out and sniffing the leaves. 

Then a car pulled up and literally opened the back door without even getting out of the their seat. Two huge, super goofy doodles ran out and surrounded my very young pup, jumped on my kids and then worst off all, stole his ball. 
Still angry about that. 

Vandal recovered just fine.


----------



## violetmd (Aug 7, 2020)

These things happen. Unfortunately out of your control. Try walking her around calm adult dogs on leash... those are the best experiences. Also exposing to a wide variety of breeds helps.


----------



## Pytheis (Sep 23, 2016)

Well, this was slightly in your control. Dogs off leash where they shouldn’t be? On the owner, not you. You INSIDE an off-leash dog park but not wanting dogs to come up to your dog? Your fault. What did you expect? Dog parks are a free for all and why in the world would someone expect you to bring a dog into such a place and not want her interacting with their dogs? That’s literally what a dog park is for.

That said, you did the right thing to leave and it was super unfortunate that you then ran into an irresponsible owner. That sucks. Just today I had some moron with their dog off leash in a place it shouldn’t be. I immediately turned around and started speed walking away from them with my dogs, but it wasn’t enough. Their dog chased me, and my shepherd is NOT tolerant of other dogs in his space. He instantly attacks. I yelled at her to get her dog and not only did she not get her dog, but she literally didn’t even respond and ignored me as her dog chased us! I was furious. I kicked that dog. Didn’t do me any good, and it reinforced to my poor guy that dogs are a threat.


----------



## David Winners (Apr 30, 2012)

CeraDean said:


> Even if you are very careful, these things happen. I took my young pup out to a park. It was a very large park, no people around and tucked in a secluded corner. We were just hanging out and sniffing the leaves.
> 
> Then a car pulled up and literally opened the back door without even getting out of the their seat. Two huge, super goofy doodles ran out and surrounded my very young pup, jumped on my kids and then worst off all, stole his ball.
> Still angry about that.
> ...


I'm allergic to Doodles. They make me twitch.


----------



## CeraDean (Jul 9, 2019)

David Winners said:


> I'm allergic to Doodles. They make me twitch.


At least the person didn’t get out of their car and say “they’re friendly”. I guess that would have made it worse. 

I do use dog parks for distraction training. But it’s outside the fence, not inside.


----------



## EgansMom (Apr 18, 2020)

Pytheis said:


> Well, this was slightly in your control. Dogs off leash where they shouldn’t be? On the owner, not you. You INSIDE an off-leash dog park but not wanting dogs to come up to your dog? Your fault. What did you expect? Dog parks are a free for all and why in the world would someone expect you to bring a dog into such a place and not want her interacting with their dogs? That’s literally what a dog park is for.
> 
> That said, you did the right thing to leave and it was super unfortunate that you then ran into an irresponsible owner. That sucks. Just today I had some moron with their dog off leash in a place it shouldn’t be. I immediately turned around and started speed walking away from them with my dogs, but it wasn’t enough. Their dog chased me, and my shepherd is NOT tolerant of other dogs in his space. He instantly attacks. I yelled at her to get her dog and she not only did she not get her dog, but she literally didn’t even respond and ignored me as her dog chased us! I was furious. I kicked that dog. Didn’t do me any good, and it reinforces to my poor guy that dogs are a threat.


That's why I said I made a mistake. The park was pretty big. There is only a sign for off leash on one side and no dogs on the side close to what is the beach in summer (sadly Jamie can't read yet.lol). No fence to designate areas but that said I was clearly working with Jamie on leash and at a large distance from the loose dogs near the far end of the park. I think that the car thing is what may have happened. Owner opens door and doesn't even look. She was walking into the park in the other direction and not even looking at what her dogs were doing.
The second incident was an on leash area at the end of a residential street that dead ends at the river. Jamie was on leash when the other loose dog came bounding over the snow mountain and onto the street straight at Jamie. Bleeped if you do and bleeped if you don't.


----------



## EgansMom (Apr 18, 2020)

violetmd said:


> These things happen. Unfortunately out of your control. Try walking her around calm adult dogs on leash... those are the best experiences. Also exposing to a wide variety of breeds helps.


That's what I had been doing and she was doing great. Even around dogs in the small lot at the Vet's.


----------



## EgansMom (Apr 18, 2020)

LuvShepherds said:


> You did nothing wrong but other owners are stupid and thoughtless. Some dogs aren’t fazed at all by strange dogs approaching but yours needs extra care when desensitizing her to other people and dogs. Is there a dog training group near you? I did basic obedience with both dogs just to let them experience learning close to other dogs.


I have 3 clubs around my area but the websites say classes are on hold due to covid. I will keep checking back.


----------



## David Winners (Apr 30, 2012)

CeraDean said:


> At least the person didn’t get out of their car and say “they’re friendly”. I guess that would have made it worse.
> 
> I do use dog parks for distraction training. But it’s outside the fence, not inside.


I use dog parks for training as well, inside and out, but my dog has exceptional recall and will down at distance and focus on me even if another dog is rushing him. He is also very confident with other dogs and throws calming signals well.

If the wrong dog is present, I skip it or leave if they show up.


----------



## CeraDean (Jul 9, 2019)

David Winners said:


> I use dog parks for training as well, inside and out, but my dog has exceptional recall and will down at distance and focus on me even if another dog is rushing him. He is also very confident with other dogs and throws calming signals well.
> 
> If the wrong dog is present, I skip it or leave if they show up.


My handling skills aren’t quite up to your level 😆 Still working in that ‘I can handle it and you don’t have to’ vibe. 

To the OP: Club really has been great for me to help with dog neutrality. But there are also service dog FB groups that do meet ups. Those people often have very similar dog neutrality goals so that could be an option for you to find like minded handlers.


----------



## David Winners (Apr 30, 2012)

CeraDean said:


> My handling skills aren’t quite up to your level 😆 Still working in that ‘I can handle it and you don’t have to’ vibe.


Been there, done that 

I'm just lucky to have the pup I do. He makes me look good lol


----------



## Bearshandler (Aug 29, 2019)

David Winners said:


> Been there, done that
> 
> I'm just lucky to have the pup I do. He makes me look good lol


Definitely the weak link on my team.


----------



## Jen84 (Oct 19, 2020)

EgansMom said:


> was thinking tomorrow when we go to the on leash trail maybe we can find a calm dog whose owner will let her walk with them a bit. Too much too soon ?
> I don't have any friends with calm dogs.
> If anyone is near west end Ottawa and has a dog that would be cool about a meet and greet with an 18wk old that would be awesome.


You might find the following useful to you - especially, @ 3:00 - 8:00 on timer :


----------



## EgansMom (Apr 18, 2020)

Jen84 said:


> You might find the following useful to you - especially, @ 3:00 - 8:00 on timer :


Great video. Thanks. That was exactly what I was doing with her. I was worried today's experience imprinted...so my first reaction was to "do more"... but yes, after calming down and thinking it through I am sticking with desensitization and calm neutrality from a comfortable distance.
That was my intention today in working away from the group of dogs but clearly a stupid idea since I didn't see the new ones till they were on her.


----------



## Jen84 (Oct 19, 2020)

EgansMom said:


> Great video. Thanks. That was exactly what I was doing with her. I was worried today's experience imprinted...so my first reaction was to "do more"... but yes, after calming down and thinking it through I am sticking with desensitization and calm neutrality from a comfortable distance.
> That was my intention today in working away from the group of dogs but clearly a stupid idea since I didn't see the new ones till they were on her.


Like I recommended in a different thread, if dogs or humans are potential problems in your area, carry a stout stick and bear spray.


----------



## EgansMom (Apr 18, 2020)

Geez we had such a crappy afternoon that I forgot I tried to get some night pics of her on one of her snow mountains ! Will post in winter pics if anything turned out.


----------



## Sabis mom (Mar 20, 2014)

I just st need to clear a few things up in everyone's defense. 
Canada has a very different mentality about some things. 
It's great to have places to work your dogs but in most areas off leash stuff is frowned on and in any urban area the fines are stiff. So we have two groups of people and no real middle ground. We have the owners whose dogs are on leash and both well trained and forcibly managed. Then we have those that ignore the laws and have out of control dogs.
There is no middle ground and folks mostly assume that loose dogs are going to be an issue, because they mostly are. 
Carrying anything that could be a weapon is mostly frowned on, and in some areas will get you a visit from the boys in blue. Carrying spray of any kind ranges from I'll advised to illegal. Hitting a dog with anything could get you charged. Dog parks are largely free for all's.


----------



## WNGD (Jan 15, 2005)

I wouldn't leave home walking my dogs without a stout walking stick. You never know when a coyote or unruly dog is going to need some attention, break up a dog fight etc. I carry it in bear country too more for a false sense of security  but could deal with a rattlesnake all right.

But I'm mostly on trails where it wouldn't look that odd. It's probably a decent visual deterrent for weirdos too if 2 German Shepherds alongside a 225 pound male isn't enough


----------



## CactusWren (Nov 4, 2018)

These things do happen, live and learn. I very much empathize with the feeling of how hard this can be sometimes.


----------



## CactusWren (Nov 4, 2018)

Sabis mom said:


> I just st need to clear a few things up in everyone's defense.
> Canada has a very different mentality about some things.
> It's great to have places to work your dogs but in most areas off leash stuff is frowned on and in any urban area the fines are stiff. So we have two groups of people and no real middle ground. We have the owners whose dogs are on leash and both well trained and forcibly managed. Then we have those that ignore the laws and have out of control dogs.
> There is no middle ground and folks mostly assume that loose dogs are going to be an issue, because they mostly are.
> Carrying anything that could be a weapon is mostly frowned on, and in some areas will get you a visit from the boys in blue. Carrying spray of any kind ranges from I'll advised to illegal. Hitting a dog with anything could get you charged. Dog parks are largely free for all's.


That's fascinating. I have a book by Pippa Mattinson called Total Recall, which is all about off-leash recall, who's in the UK, and I gather that basically everyone has their dogs off-leash at all times over there.


----------



## David Winners (Apr 30, 2012)

Sabis mom said:


> I just st need to clear a few things up in everyone's defense.
> Canada has a very different mentality about some things.
> It's great to have places to work your dogs but in most areas off leash stuff is frowned on and in any urban area the fines are stiff. So we have two groups of people and no real middle ground. We have the owners whose dogs are on leash and both well trained and forcibly managed. Then we have those that ignore the laws and have out of control dogs.
> There is no middle ground and folks mostly assume that loose dogs are going to be an issue, because they mostly are.
> Carrying anything that could be a weapon is mostly frowned on, and in some areas will get you a visit from the boys in blue. Carrying spray of any kind ranges from I'll advised to illegal. Hitting a dog with anything could get you charged. Dog parks are largely free for all's.


We are under a snow emergency today because of 10" snowfall last night. I walked Valor through the neighborhood off leash right down the street as no traffic is allowed. We visited the elderly neighbors to see if they needed anything. I was leaving Valor in a down stay on top of the huge snow piles at the end of driveways while I went to the door. Several police cars came by us with Valor in a down stay quite a distance away, once across the street from me. 2 stopped to chat and comment on what a well behaved dog he is. He jumped up with his front paws in the front window to give one a kiss and get a scratch.

Different communities definitely have disparate dog cultures. I can't say that I would choose to live in an area that has restrictive rules and stern attitudes towards dogs in general.


----------



## Jen84 (Oct 19, 2020)

Sabis mom said:


> I just st need to clear a few things up in everyone's defense.
> Canada has a very different mentality about some things.
> It's great to have places to work your dogs but in most areas off leash stuff is frowned on and in any urban area the fines are stiff. So we have two groups of people and no real middle ground. We have the owners whose dogs are on leash and both well trained and forcibly managed. Then we have those that ignore the laws and have out of control dogs.
> There is no middle ground and folks mostly assume that loose dogs are going to be an issue, because they mostly are.
> *Carrying anything that could be a weapon is mostly frowned on, and in some areas will get you a visit from the boys in blue. Carrying spray of any kind ranges from I'll advised to illegal. Hitting a dog with anything could get you charged. Dog parks are largely free for all's.*


Carrying bear spray in Canada is perfectly legal in areas where bears pose a threat. I wouldn't advise it for someone living in the city. However, "dog spray" is another legal product that is approved by Health Canada and can be carried for use on animals in city environment.

Also, cracking a dog over the skull with a large stick is "Leerburg" approved lmao:

Part of the responsibility of a pack leader is to protect the lower ranking pack members. This means it’s your job to protect your dog if it’s approached by another strange dog. If you walk in an area where there are strange dogs, carry a stout walking stick or bear spray.

When a strange dog approaches you, step between your puppy and that dog. Sound very convincing and threaten the other dog to turn and leave. If it comes close don’t hesitate to use the stick or spray. I will guarantee you if you crack a strange dog over the head with a stout stick it will remember exactly who you are and will never come after you or your dog again.

Not only that, but in doing this you just gained a great deal of respect from your puppy (or dog).

Here again I need to bring up the point that far too many people are concerned about hurting other dog owners feelings. If you need to do this because another owner refuses to control their do – well so be it. There are enough idiots in the world and I don’t really care what they think about the crazy guy with a big stick. - Ed Frawley

Here is the dog spray on Amazon ca:









Sabre Dog & Coyote Attack Deterrent with Adjustable Hand Strap - Black, Humane and Effective, Maximum Strength, 5 One-Second Bursts, 3-Meter Range, #1 Brand Trusted by Police and Consumers Worldwide, P-SDAD-04, Hunting - Amazon Canada


Sabre Dog & Coyote Attack Deterrent with Adjustable Hand Strap - Black, Humane and Effective, Maximum Strength, 5 One-Second Bursts, 3-Meter Range, #1 Brand Trusted by Police and Consumers Worldwide, P-SDAD-04 in Hunting.



www.amazon.ca










Each to their own. However, the bottom line is, I will protect my baby puppy like my human family. My puppy is family. And if a pitbull, or any other dog, grabs my puppy like a rabbit, I'm going to crack that dog over the head so hard that it will look like I'm trying to hit a homerun for the Toronto Blue Jays lol.

Perfectly legal to carry a nice solid walking cane.

And @EgansMom 's second incidence wasn't at a dog park.


----------



## Jenny720 (Nov 21, 2014)

The worst thing you can do is focus on it or put yourself in a position where it is focused on. This will create a habit and not being able to relax allow you to figure things whether it’s corrections or redirecting that is needed. 

When the dogs were younger we would get a lot of uncontrolled dogs come charging over from their property most often happened through walks in the neighborhoods. Young dogs are like magnets . Now the dogs are older not many charging dogs encounters. You will make mistakes you will learn what works the best. Keep walking worked best for me every situation was different.


----------



## Sabis mom (Mar 20, 2014)

Rules confusing around bear, pepper spray


Pepper spray seems to be the popular choice in a recent string of incidents.




ottawasun.com




May or may not be legal. Ill advised in a city.
Carrying something you can claim as a walking stick is an option, less chance of being looked at but the second you raise it things change. Sort of like baseball bats. I keep one in my vehicle, but also have a ball. With the ball it's sporting equipment, without it it's a weapon.


----------



## Honey Maid (Dec 25, 2020)

EgansMom said:


> Not even sure if I did the right thing removing her from the situation with the first 3 dogs. Someone suggested (non dog owner) that I should have just tried to calm her down and stay in the situation since the dogs were "just trying to be friends" but her reaction was frightened and overwhelmed.


I think you did the right thing, getting overwhelmed by 3 over active, out of control dogs, is no fun for puppies. We've a friend with an out of control Goldendoodle, real PITA.


----------



## Honey Maid (Dec 25, 2020)

Sabis mom said:


> Rules confusing around bear, pepper spray
> 
> 
> Pepper spray seems to be the popular choice in a recent string of incidents.
> ...


And, if you do carry pepper/bear spray, make sure you are UPWIND, or get the gel kind, not the fog kind.


----------



## EgansMom (Apr 18, 2020)

But what @Sabis mom mom says is true. I am in the city of Ottawa. I could never have Jamie off leash as David does with Valor. I would be fined $150 (or maybe it's $200 now) by bi-law. We have very few truly trained dogs. It's rare to see an off leash dog that will actually listen to an owners recall. If I were to hit or spray a dog I would most likely be charged with Ottawa police. I have a sleep disorder so I take Jamie out late and let her run off leash in safe areas where never mind being off leash....there are not even any dogs allowed. I cross my fingers we don't get nailed by bi-law.
Most of the trails around here are on leash. Same with places to swim. I can't even find anywhere close to me for dogs to go swimming off leash and personally I think a dog swimming with a leash on is a danger if it gets snagged on something. 
The only designated off leash areas are dog parks and they really are all untrained dogs and oblivious owners. 
I am in a suburban residential area not right downtown and the dogs that are let off leash on the street are totally untrained.
We have all kinds of beautiful trails and lands in Ottawa that are either no dogs or dogs on leash. The NCC (National Capital Commission) trails (on leash only) are closed to dogs from Nov- March at the risk of a fine - to make way for cross country skiing. I wasn't kidding when I said I am running out of places to take her (and not get fined).
Note- to the above post - pepper spray will get you a police charge.


----------



## Jen84 (Oct 19, 2020)

EgansMom said:


> Note- to the above post - pepper spray will get you a police charge.


Lol. There is lots in stock at Canadian Tire - 9 in stock at carling ave. right now 







General PDP Template







www.canadiantire.ca


----------



## EgansMom (Apr 18, 2020)

Ok maybe I'm wrong or maybe it depends who you spray it at. I remember reading something about a guy being charged for spraying pepper spray. Not sure details.


----------



## Sabis mom (Mar 20, 2014)

Jen84 said:


> Lol. There is lots in stock at Canadian Tire - 9 in stock at carling ave. right now
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Yes. Añd it is legal to sell and carry in the bush. Not in the city.
I carry a bear banger in the bush. If I walked through North Bay with it I would be arrested.


----------



## EgansMom (Apr 18, 2020)

Sabis mom said:


> Yes. Añd it is legal to sell and carry in the bush. Not in the city.
> I carry a bear banger in the bush. If I walked through North Bay with it I would be arrested.


That's about what I figured.


----------



## EgansMom (Apr 18, 2020)

Don't get me wrong - if a dog were attacking Jamie it would get a boot to the head...but carrying anything in the city ...even a big stick ...would get me an "intent to use as a weapon" charge or something to that effect.
I think about the only thing I'm allowed to carry in the city is a rape whistle....so unless Jamie meets a boy dog who won't take no for an answer...fat lot of good that does us ! lol


----------



## GSDmomx3 (Feb 12, 2021)

Pytheis said:


> Well, this was slightly in your control. Dogs off leash where they shouldn’t be? On the owner, not you. You INSIDE an off-leash dog park but not wanting dogs to come up to your dog? Your fault. What did you expect? Dog parks are a free for all and why in the world would someone expect you to bring a dog into such a place and not want her interacting with their dogs? That’s literally what a dog park is for.
> 
> That said, you did the right thing to leave and it was super unfortunate that you then ran into an irresponsible owner. That sucks. Just today I had some moron with their dog off leash in a place it shouldn’t be. I immediately turned around and started speed walking away from them with my dogs, but it wasn’t enough. Their dog chased me, and my shepherd is NOT tolerant of other dogs in his space. He instantly attacks. I yelled at her to get her dog and not only did she not get her dog, but she literally didn’t even respond and ignored me as her dog chased us! I was furious. I kicked that dog. Didn’t do me any good, and it reinforced to my poor guy that dogs are a threat.


Had 2 dogs off leash (I think had escaped their yard) approach me a couple of days ago while I was on a walk with my 3 kids and puppy that is learning how to get along with unknown dogs. Luckily we were walking by a random house with a storm door that was unlocked, and I literally shoved her in there so that I could make sure my kids were safe and get the dogs going where they needed to.


----------



## Thecowboysgirl (Nov 30, 2006)

There is a spray called SprayShield which is a citronella dog repellant. It would probably be ok to carry or use in your area. I have only had the opportunity to try it on little marauders-- a couple of dachshunds tried to feed themselves to my big male years ago. I successfully repelled them with it. I don't know how well it would work on a big or aggressive dog-- I've not had the opportunity to try it.

It might be worth a try.


----------



## Pytheis (Sep 23, 2016)

I actually had pepper spray on me when the most recent off leash dog came after us. I opted not to use it because it was windy and I was downwind. The last thing I wanted was to spray myself AND my dogs trying to keep one away. That would cause more problems than solve. Pepper spray is usually not a great option.


----------



## dogma13 (Mar 8, 2014)

How about hornet spray or even just vinegar in a spray bottle set on _stream_ rather than spray? There's probably a lot of things that would sting eyes badly that would be a good deterrent,do no permanent damage, but still be legal.


----------



## Ohce (Jan 24, 2021)

I agree - the vast majority of owners who have their dogs offleash in Canadian cities are bad owners. Good owners don't let their dogs offleash, so the proofing for the behaviour isn't there.

I'm now about 2 hrs from Ottawa and live somewhere where leash laws are ignored. We hike off leash all the time, and rarely see another dog, but are run at by offleash dogs while walking in town. 

When I lived in the city, finding safe off leash areas was hard. I often trespassed on some abandoned industrial lots to run my dog off leash, and drove to visit family 4-5 hrs away with acreages since offleash work with puppies is important to me. I came home at lunch to let my dog out, and would drive her and let her off leash at a soccer field since there were no kids and fewer prying eyes around in the daytime. 

Google maps satellite view is your friend for finding potentially unused fields away from major roads. Right next to sewage plants or old train tracks are good places to look. I also like unassumed dead end roads and sometimes yacht/rowing clubs in the offseason, or hydro corridors. Keep the dog on leash the first couple times you go to check for hazards. 

The dog parks in the city aren't usually worth the risk IMO. I would go only on days when it was a major snow storm or torrential rain storm. Dealing with driving in bad snow or being soaked to the bone is well worth having a safe fenced area to yourself to practice offleash with a dog. 

I carry an aluminum trekking pole on walks, even urban walks. I claim it's for my balance but have been known to use it to block dogs that try to jump on me. I once used it to threaten a pair of huskies that were attacking my dog. I would have hit them if they hadn't backed off when they saw me running at them with it raised and me shouting. One had my dog pinned with its mouth on her throat and her yelping while the other dog lunged at her belly.

I wouldn't carry pepper spray except in the bush, for bears, and even then I don't usually bother, but might consider a can of Pet Corrector compressed air if I ever move back to the city. 

I doubt anyone would claim Nordic walking poles are weapons- you are just trying to get more arm exercise in on your dog walks. I see people with them all the time in the city. For extra believability, wear brightly coloured spandex and a sweat band.


----------



## EgansMom (Apr 18, 2020)

Laughing at the thought of my fat A..in spandex. lol


----------



## EgansMom (Apr 18, 2020)

Ohce said:


> Google maps satellite view is your friend for finding potentially unused fields away from major roads. Right next to sewage plants or old train tracks are good places to look. I also like unassumed dead end roads and sometimes yacht/rowing clubs in the offseason, or hydro corridors. Keep the dog on leash the first couple times you go to check for hazards.


Good stuff. Thanks.


----------



## Ohce (Jan 24, 2021)

EgansMom said:


> Laughing at the thought of my fat A..in spandex. lol


Oh trust me... That's wearing spandex is one piece of my own advice I will NOT be taking any time soon. 'Balance' is a good enough excuse for me.


----------



## Jen84 (Oct 19, 2020)

Sabis mom said:


> Yes. Añd it is legal to sell and carry in the bush. Not in the city.
> I carry a bear banger in the bush. If I walked through North Bay with it I would be arrested.


It is NOT illegal to carry "sabre dog spray" in your purse, in the city, as it is certified by Health Canada under Canada's Pest Control Act:

"While pepper spray is illegal in Canada to carry or use as a potential mode of defence there is one exception. Pepper spray can be legally purchased and used in Canada if: A) The spray clearly indicates on its dispenser that it is intended for animal, such as bear mace, and not human use B) The spray must qualify as a pest control product under Canada’s Pest Control Product Act"














__





Pepper Spray Frequently Asked Questions | SABRE


What are capsaicin & capsaicinoids? Which is better, CS or CN tear gas? How long should I fire the can at the attacker? Find the answers to your pepper spray-related questions.




www.sabrered.com


----------



## HollandN (Aug 12, 2020)

Sort of off topic but Cerenia helps with car sickness


----------



## EgansMom (Apr 18, 2020)

HollandN said:


> Sort of off topic but Cerenia helps with car sickness


I just tell passengers it's a new car freshner scent from Glade..."violets & vomit" . lol


----------



## Lexie’s mom (Oct 27, 2019)

OMG... the time when we had to drive one of the dogs for her leg surgery... cancer and the rotting flesh on her leg that no matter how many times a day you re wrap still smell ...
Then once on the way somewhere one of our pups pooped on the way in the car.. so I was asking my little daughter which smell she liked better.. rotten flesh or poop.. she thought about it and said... rotten flesh... it’s gross and not even funny but I remembered it. Now that she is a teenager...the answer would be totally different!)


----------



## Bramble (Oct 23, 2011)

Haven't tried it, but you could look into sniffspot. It lets you search for an then rent time at private areas to take your dog. 









Private Dog Park Rentals - safe exercise and training for your dog | Sniffspot


Sniffspot is designed for safe exercise and training in the safety of a private dog park. The best experiences and fun for you and your dog



www.sniffspot.com


----------



## SuperAndre (Jun 28, 2020)

Sabis mom said:


> Crap happens. YOU need to get over it or she won't. It was a minor set back, with hopefully no long term effects.
> I think @SuperAndre is near Ottawa? Someone is.


I am


----------



## SuperAndre (Jun 28, 2020)

My dog would be great because he’s just a super friendly lab but with COVID and family being high risk I can’t see anyone. Otherwise our lab would be a great friend I think.


----------



## LuvShepherds (May 27, 2012)

David Winners said:


> I'm allergic to Doodles. They make me twitch.


With apologies to the Op for going off subject, I trained a Doodle once. My elderly neighbors got one and could not control her. I offered to come over and evaluate their dog. They said she jumped on people. I brought treats, walked in and ignored the dog, went over to their couch and sat down. When the dog came to investigate, I lifted a treat over her head and she instantly sat for the treat. Then I used another treat to lure her into a down, then reached down and patted her stomach while calmly talking to the owners. Not only didn’t she jump, she laid down quietly and stayed down for 30 minutes. When I got up to leave, I held a treat at my side and she heeled all the way to the door. I made her sit and gave her the treat. They were stunned. She behaved perfectly. I said, Did you watch what I did? It wasn’t much. If you expect her to behave, show her what you want and follow through, you won’t have any more problems. And they didn’t.

Does anyone know what I was thinking?_ What an easy dog. _They were letting their grandchildren run into the house and race around inside and in the yard. The dog was getting amped due to the high energy and everyone ignoring her. All she needed were a few expectations and some attention.


----------



## LuvShepherds (May 27, 2012)

WNGD said:


> I wouldn't leave home walking my dogs without a stout walking stick. You never know when a coyote or unruly dog is going to need some attention, break up a dog fight etc. I carry it in bear country too more for a false sense of security  but could deal with a rattlesnake all right.
> 
> But I'm mostly on trails where it wouldn't look that odd. It's probably a decent visual deterrent for weirdos too if 2 German Shepherds alongside a 225 pound male isn't enough


I can get a stick but I can’t become a 225 male.


----------



## EgansMom (Apr 18, 2020)

SuperAndre said:


> My dog would be great because he’s just a super friendly lab but with COVID and family being high risk I can’t see anyone. Otherwise our lab would be a great friend I think.


I appreciate the thought


----------



## Bearshandler (Aug 29, 2019)

LuvShepherds said:


> I can get a stick but I can’t become a 225 male.


With science these days, you can do a lot of things.


----------



## LuvShepherds (May 27, 2012)

Bearshandler said:


> With science these days, you can do a lot of things.


😅 But do I want to?


----------



## finn'smom (Oct 4, 2019)

EgansMom said:


> But what @Sabis mom mom says is true. I am in the city of Ottawa. I could never have Jamie off leash as David does with Valor. I would be fined $150 (or maybe it's $200 now) by bi-law. We have very few truly trained dogs. It's rare to see an off leash dog that will actually listen to an owners recall. If I were to hit or spray a dog I would most likely be charged with Ottawa police. I have a sleep disorder so I take Jamie out late and let her run off leash in safe areas where never mind being off leash....there are not even any dogs allowed. I cross my fingers we don't get nailed by bi-law.
> Most of the trails around here are on leash. Same with places to swim. I can't even find anywhere close to me for dogs to go swimming off leash and personally I think a dog swimming with a leash on is a danger if it gets snagged on something.
> The only designated off leash areas are dog parks and they really are all untrained dogs and oblivious owners.
> I am in a suburban residential area not right downtown and the dogs that are let off leash on the street are totally untrained.
> ...


I'm not sure how far you're willing to travel or which part of the city you're in ... but there is a privately owned dog park in Carp and another in Metcalfe, you can rent by the hour I believe and either go alone or with friends whose dogs you'd like yours to socialize with. You get the fenced area and no concern of other unknown dogs being there. It's called Country Canines and both places are owned by the same people. I've not been myself but have friends who are repeat customers - I'm also unsure with Covid what their current rules and restrictions might be.


----------



## EgansMom (Apr 18, 2020)

finn'smom said:


> I'm not sure how far you're willing to travel or which part of the city you're in ... but there is a privately owned dog park in Carp and another in Metcalfe, you can rent by the hour I believe and either go alone or with friends whose dogs you'd like yours to socialize with. You get the fenced area and no concern of other unknown dogs being there. It's called Country Canines and both places are owned by the same people. I've not been myself but have friends who are repeat customers - I'm also unsure with Covid what their current rules and restrictions might be.


My car is scary for driving far in winter but would be lovely to check out in spring.


----------



## EgansMom (Apr 18, 2020)

Took these today at Monaghan Forest trails - on leash dogs (sort of. lol) but not so busy and dogs are better behaved. She only saw two dogs today and I put her on leash and moved off to a side trail to let them pass. She wanted to "chuff" not full blown woof but told her quiet and she complied.
I would say she's "undecided" about yesterdays experience. Hopefully we can get back to neutral.
Had to go with a halti collar today because I hurt my back and shoulder (already had old injuries) digging and hacking through the pile of snow and black ice chunks the snow plow guys blocked my driveway with.


----------



## Adele_ (Feb 18, 2021)

CeraDean said:


> At least the person didn’t get out of their car and say “they’re friendly”. I guess that would have made it worse.
> 
> I do use dog parks for distraction training. But it’s outside the fence, not inside.


I HATE that


----------

